

Show HN: Jukesy - a music video player - adrianbravo
http://jukesy.com/

======
adrianbravo
Hi HN.

I was hoping I could get some feedback on this project I've been working on.
It's a music player that plays YouTube videos while allowing search through
Last.fm (for better data). Right now it uses node and backbone.js.

It has a few basic features. Primarily, you can make playlists. You can also
put the player into 'discovery' mode to listen to music similar to whatever
you're already listening to. Search is relatively robust for a site of its
kind (in my opinion).

I plan on adding a few more features including genre-based radio, scrobbling,
favorites, a mobile app, and "channels" for social listening.

Source code is available too, if you want to check it out. It's written purely
in javascript. <https://github.com/adrianbravo/jukesy>

